# Not exactly a swarm, trap-out or cut-out



## WD9N (Dec 28, 2014)

Sounds like you had fun!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I was fun. I was glad to see we had the queen, so this way I can say I was saving the hive. I was prepared to do a newspaper combine. I assumed it would be Ok to do a combine in the winter. 

I thought it the hive was queen right though, it seemed like it was acting like it had a purpose. We were only onsite for 2 hours, and a lot of that was just watching and waiting, and talking too much.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Well....... it was a good day for all involved. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I went in to check them today. They have really packed in the honey. The queen has a nice laying pattern and there is about 2 and a half frames of capped brood in there. I've very pleased with this bees, they have come a long way in 5 weeks.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome!

How old is your daughter?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

She is 15 now.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great story and pictures, especially the one with the bees on the jacket. Glad everything worked out well.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I love that picture!


----------

